# Dwarfs in war?



## Grispoil (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi all,

(i m a french fan so forgive my english faults!)

My question is simple , why the proud and strong Dwarfs haven t gone to battle against Sauron in Mordor?

I m aware that at the end of the LotR ,in the chronologic datas, we learn that Sauron have threatened them at first and after they have had to fight against an orcs invasions in the north east.
But isn t a little bit too thin for such warriors?

and by the way , why elves from all me didn t came to help Minas Tirith?
even if they prefer not to interfer in human business , they live in me too!


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 14, 2002)

Welcome!

The Dwarves don't care about anything, except mining for precious metals and rocks. They'll only defend themselves. Gimli is an exception.

The Elves are leaving Middle-Earth. They are going to Aman, where they came from. The Sauron affair is really for Men, but Elves, Dwarves, and Hobbits help, too.


----------



## JeffF. (Jan 15, 2002)

*Dwarves*

Hello Grispoil,

The Dwarves had not recovered from a long war against the Orcs in the northern Misty Mountains as well as the battle of Five Armies. They were also relatively few. Dain's army was only 500 and seemed to be a significant part of Durin's Folk. Morder was too far and too powerful. The Kingodm under the Mountain even when reinforced by King Brand's Army of men almost fell to Sauron's attack by Easterlings so they could not have spared any significant force to send south.

best regards,

Jeff


----------



## Moonbeams (Jan 15, 2002)

Dwarves had enough truble at home. Doesn't it say in some appendix that they also had their own battle to fight?


----------



## JeffF. (Jan 15, 2002)

*Yes*

When the men of Dale and the dwarves of the Lonely Mountain were almost overrun it was the Easterlings who were attacking. Both King Brand II and King Dain fell at the gates to the Dwarf realm.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 15, 2002)

If the peoples of the North: The Elves of Thranduil and Lorien, The Dwarves of Erebor the Men of Dale and so on had gone south. All that would have happened is that there would have been nothing to return to. They would have made little difference to the War in the South. The best thing for them to do was to stop Sauron's forces gaining victories in the north.

Don't forget the hope of victory in the War did not depend on force. It depended on the destruction of the Ring. This could not be done by use of Armies.


----------



## Merry (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragnarok _
> *Welcome!
> 
> The Dwarves don't care about anything, except mining for precious metals and rocks. They'll only defend themselves. Gimli is an exception.
> ...



What about the friendship between the Dwarves and king Thingol (sp?) in the previous age? The Dwarves came and fought against the host of Orcs that assailed his Dwarf made house and lands.

Sorry about being vague, haven't got the Sil with me at work.


----------



## Drunken Dwarf (Jan 17, 2002)

Hello My French Friend!!!


Yes the Dwarves and the Elves didn't give much help in the final war against Sauron. They were rooting for us though! But hey at least they were not French Dwarves and Elves! Then they would have surrendered the rings and everything within two weeks. Then after real men defeated Sauron the French Dwarves and Elves would spend the rest of their lives not bathing regularly and being rude to tourists. May God put an endless curse upon all things French.

Oh yeah .. Napoleon was a total girly man.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Jan 19, 2002)

*Take it easy man!*

Why don't you throw back another ale and harass some more french people? hehe. Take it easy man, the french are cool with me. Anyway, the dwarves were friends with the elves of King Thingol in Doriath, but after Thingol went crazy with the Silmaril and had it put in the Necklace of the Dwarves or what-not, the dwarves got pissed and went to war with Thingol. Their relations weren't too good after that until the elves that settled near Khazad-dum became friendly and the two races lived in peace for while. And then when Sauron came the dwarves sealed themselves up in their caves and were oblivious to everything bad that was going on to everyone else... well, not oblivious, but just didn't care. After that, they seemed to be more estranged from the other races, disregarding their problems more than usual.


----------



## SarumansTreason (Jan 20, 2002)

*I took offense to that!*

"Oh yeah .. Napoleon was a total girly man."

I do since sarcasm(sp) in the air, but that was a hit below the waist. Anyone who says that obviously knows nothing about Napoleon. He is my idle. Napoleon lives!


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Jan 20, 2002)

Yeah, Napoleon took over basically all of Europe so you have to give him some respect for that. Maybe because he was like 4 foot 8 he felt he need to kick some other countries butts to make himself feel big and powerful. jk


----------

